# Destruction of common warts 17000 or 17110



## rthames052006 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all:

I just want to get some clarification ( if I can) I have an encounter that was billed and coded by a provider based off the code selections on the encounter form.  

When I read the note I see 17110 not 17000 because a common wart is not premalignant from the information I've looked up.  I"m thinking it was marked that way because it was the only choice on the encounter form.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rita B. Conley (Sep 20, 2011)

Definitely use 17110...funny, I just had this issue in one of my audits yesterday.  Sounds like the encounter form needs to be updated.


----------



## rthames052006 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the input. I couldn't find anything anywhere that stated a common wart was premalignant, although I did see that it is derived from HPV in most cases.

Thanks,


----------

